# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Parrainages >  130 par mois pour payer la pension de Roto staff qui n'intéresse personne

## Loupiotte21

Roto est ce chien si beau et si gentil âgé de 4 ans et demi.
Il avait une dermatite quand l'association l'a récupéré mais maintenant il va bien. C'est un chien parfait, il se comporte très bien, il est intelligent et il adore les caresses. Il est obéissant et s'entend bien avec les autres chiens.
Roto ne peut pas être adopté en France donc il n'a pas de post sur Rescue.

Roto est en pension en Espagne depuis début 2017 car l'association ne trouve ni d'adoptant ni de famille d'accueil pour lui.


Il avait jusqu'à présent une super marraine qui a assuré sa pension pendant des mois mais ce n'est pour l'instant plus possible. 
C'est une dépense importante pour l'association et ça serait génial de pouvoir trouver un/e ou plusieurs parrains/marraines pour Roto.


Si vous souhaitez plus d'informations, n'hésitez pas à me contacter.
Merci beaucoup d'avance.

----------


## aurore27

Pourquoi Roto ne peut-il pas être adopté en France ?

----------


## doriant

Bonjour loupiotte.

je ne comprends pas ce passage :

Roto ne peut pas être adopté en France donc il n'a pas de post sur Rescue.
Roto est en pension depuis début 2017 car l'association ne trouve ni d'adoptant ni de famille d'accueil pour lui.

Roto est-il en france ou rapatriable ? Des fa se proposent regulierement sur rescue pr accueillir des chiens ?

----------


## duma762000

Roto doit certainement être catégorisé 1 (pitbull). On n'a pas le droit d'avoir ce type de chien en France, il faudrait qu'il soit catégorisé 2 ou être LOF Amstaff.
Dommage que la loi française soit si restrictive et sectaire car ces chiens sont merveilleux. Et Roto a une bouille vraiment très sympa.
Espérons que quelqu'un en Suisse ou en Allemagne (où ces chiens sont acceptés) craquera pour lui.

----------


## Loupiotte21

duma a tout dit, Roto est identifié comme "croisé Amstaff" ...
Roto est en Espagne, j'ai oublié de le préciser.

----------


## Alantka

Le post date mais je me permets de remonter, a-t-on des nouvelles de Roto ?

----------


## LANCASTER

> Le post date mais je me permets de remonter, a-t-on des nouvelles de Roto ?




Oui que devient ROTO???????????????????????????

Depuis quelques mois maintenant je trouve qu'il y a beaucoup de Rescurien et Rescurienne qui ne viennent plus sur ce site, dommage ::  ::  ::

----------


## Alantka

Depuis quelques années même... La section la plus active est devenue "Général et divers"...

----------


## GADYNETTE

J'adore sa bouille blanche et noire !!! j'espère qu'il trouvera une gentille famille

----------

